# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  EVN Áp Dụng Thanh Toán Tiền Điện Bằng Hóa Đơn Điện Tử

## hoangmitek

Áp dụng *hóa đơn điện tử*, đa dạng hóa hình thức thanh toán tiền điện là bước cải cách công nghệ đáng kể của Tập đoàn Điện lực Việt Nam (EVN) trong năm 2017.

Năm 2017, Tập đoàn tập trung thực hiện chủ đề “Đẩy mạnh khoa học công nghệ” với mục tiêu ứng dụng mạnh mẽ và phát triển khoa học công nghệ, áp dụng trong quản lý, điều hành, vận hành hệ thống điện, kinh doanh và dịch vụ khách hàng, bảo vệ môi trường.
Bên cạnh đó, EVN cũng quyết liệt triển khai có hiệu quả các dự án nguồn năng lượng mới khu vực miền Nam, đảm bảo cân đối cung cầu giữa các vùng miền, nâng cao độ tin cậy vận hành hệ thống, nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất kinh doanh gắn với bảo vệ môi trường, chống biến đổi khí hậu.

*Mang công nghệ tiếp cận khách hàng*

Từ đầu năm, nhiều công ty điện lực cả nước đã đẩy mạnh ứng dụng KHCN trong kinh doanh, đa dạng hóa dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng. Đơn cử như Tổng công ty Điện lực TP.HCM (EVNHCMC). Mọi hoạt động kinh doanh điện của đơn vị này đều hướng đến khách hàng với yêu cầu “hai dễ”: dễ nhớ và dễ thực hiện.

Đến nay, trừ dịch vụ thu tiền điện đạt cấp độ 4, tất cả các dịch vụ còn lại của EVNHCMC như chăm sóc khách hàng qua tổng đài, website – email, SMS và ứng dụng di động (cho cả hệ điều hành iOS, Android và Window Phone) đều đạt dịch vụ trực tuyến cấp độ 3.

Với những lợi ích và tính năng ưu việt của việc áp dụng hóa đơn điện tử, đa dạng hóa hình thức thanh toán tiền điện cũng là cải cách công nghệ đáng kể của EVN. Theo đó, ngành điện khuyến khích khách hàng thanh toán qua các kênh giao dịch điện tử như: trích nợ tự động qua tài khoản, SMS/Mobile Banking, Internet Banking, ví điện tử.


Tính đến cuối năm 2016, tỷ lệ khách hàng thanh toán qua ngân hàng và tổ chức thanh toán trung gian tại các thành phố lớn đều cao (Hà Nội 45,57%, TP.HCM 59,08%). Riêng tại TP.HCM, EVNHCMC đã hợp tác với 22 ngân hàng và 8 đối tác thu hộ trên địa bàn TP.HCM, tỷ lệ thu qua ngân hàng và các điểm thu ngoài đạt 80,25% – tương ứng 86,80% doanh thu.

Tại Hà Nội, Tổng công ty Điện lực TP Hà Nội (EVNHANOI) phấn đấu đến cuối năm nay không còn hình thức thu ngân viên đến nhà/trụ sở khách hàng thu tiền, 100% thu qua ngân hàng, điểm thu và công ty dịch vụ thu tiền.

*Ứng dụng KHCN trong quản lý, vận hành*

EVN đang bán điện trực tiếp cho trên 25,4 triệu khách hàng, tuy nhiên chỉ khoảng 8,2 triệu khách hàng (32,2%) đã lắp đặt công tơ điện tử. Phần còn lại chủ yếu vẫn dùng công tơ cơ khí, gây nhiều khó khăn trong việc đo số điện hàng tháng.

Việc nghiên cứu, ứng dụng công nghệ vào các khâu quản lý, kỹ thuật vận hành hệ thống điện đáp ứng yêu cầu kinh doanh điện và phục vụ khách hàng được các Tổng Công ty Điện lực rất quan tâm, trong đó có việc đầu tư các thiết bị đo xa, thay thế công tơ cơ bằng công tơ điện tử để đo đếm, ghi chỉ số điện năng.

EVN chủ trương đến hết năm 2017 sẽ hoàn thành lắp đặt 100% công tơ điện tử có đo xa cho tất cả công tơ ranh giới, đầu nguồn phục vụ giao nhận điện giữa các đơn vị trực thuộc các Tổng Công ty Điện lực, công tơ tổng TBA công cộng, công tơ bán điện khách hàng TBA chuyên dùng; lắp đặt công tơ điện tử có đo xa đối với các khách hàng sau TBA công cộng, với tổng hơn 11,56 triệu công tơ. Đến năm 2020, ngành điện sẽ thay thế 100% công tơ cơ bằng công tơ điện tử.

Cụ thể tại Hà Nội, tỷ lệ công tơ điện tử chiếm 43,93% tổng công tơ điện đang vận hành. Trên địa bàn TP.HCM, ngành điện đã lắp đặt điện kế điện tử có tính năng đo xa cho khoảng 10.200 khách hàng lớn, khoảng 1.100 điểm đo đầu nguồn và ranh giới nội bộ.

Đối với công tơ cơ khí, một số đơn vị đã áp dụng sáng kiến cải tiến như đọc chỉ số qua gậy quang học, chụp ảnh chỉ số bằng camera. 100% nhân viên ghi chỉ số được trang bị máy tính bảng kèm theo phần mềm ghi chỉ số, giúp EVN minh bạch tới khách hàng số điện tiêu dùng tháng, sẵn sàng cung cấp thông tin theo đề nghị của khách hàng.

Ông Đặng Hoàng An, Tổng giám đốc EVN cho biết: “Trong các giải pháp thực hiện, chúng tôi khuyến khích các đơn vị, cá nhân có sáng kiến, nghiên cứu, phát triển công nghệ có chất lượng tốt, đạt tiêu chuẩn, giá thành hợp lý, có thể áp dụng đại trà nhằm nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất, năng suất lao động”.

Nhiều ứng dụng công nghệ cũng được bổ sung và hoàn thiện trong toàn ngành như hệ thống quản lý khách hàng dùng điện CMIS 2.0; phần mềm quản lý, nghiên cứu nhu cầu phụ tải; triển khai kế hoạch thu thập dữ liệu đo đếm từ xa công tơ điện tử, song song với hệ thống quản lý số liệu đo đếm (MDMS) phục vụ công tác điều hành.

Đặc biệt, với công tác triển khai đề án phát triển Lưới điện thông minh (Smart Gird) tại Việt Nam đã được Chính phủ phê duyệt, EVNHCMC đã hoàn thiện hệ thống SCADA vào tháng 3, giúp điều khiển từ xa các máy cắt tại trạm 110 kV và các thiết bị đóng cắt trên lưới điện trung thế. Smart Grid là hệ thống điện lưới sử dụng CNTT và truyền thông nhằm tối ưu việc truyền dẫn, phân phối điện năng giữa nhà sản xuất và hộ tiêu thụ, hợp nhất cơ sở hạ tầng điện với cơ sở hạ tầng thông tin liên lạc.

*MiTAX™ hỗ trợ như thế nào?*
*MiTAX™* là phần mềm duy nhất cho phép doanh nghiệp cài đặt dùng thử với 100 hóa đơn mà không mất một khoản phí nào.MiTAX™ có đội ngũ tư vấn kỹ thuật miễn phí 24/7, sẵn sàng hỗ trợ mọi thắc mắc về hóa đơn điện tử.Liên hệ MiTAX™ qua LiveChat trực tuyến trên webiste.Đăng ký với MiTAX™.Hotline: 19001238

Theo Zing.vn

----------

